# Lüfterflügel aus Metall für DS-Asynchronmotor



## gravieren (3 Mai 2007)

Hi

Habe keine bessere Rubrik dazu gefunden   

Aufgrund von Einwirkungen eines Kühlmittelnebels   (Umluft)

zerlegt es mir regelmäßig die Lüfterflügel die aus Kunststoff bestehen.

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller, der solche "Dinger" aus Alu oder Eisen hat.

Habe bereits etliche Motorenhersteller befragt, jedoch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## edi (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

das Problem sind immer die unterschiedlichen "Aufnahmen" für die Lüfter.
Manche werden geklemmt,manche mit Nut und Feder, andere wiederum werden nur aufgepresst. Das ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller sehr unterschiedlich. Um welche Typen bzw Leistungsklassen geht es ? Wie werden die Lüfter auf der Welle befestigt ?


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2007)

Hi

Lüfter ist für Motor  30 KW
Nenndrehzahl 2900  (kleiner Lüfterflügel)

Welle mit Passfeder.

Durchmesser Welle ca.  40 mm  (geschätzt)


----------



## edi (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

frag mal bei Katt-Motoren.de nach ......


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2007)

Hi Edi


Danken für den Tipp.


----------



## TommyG (5 Mai 2007)

wir

lassen unsere Mots bei 'Birkenbeul' , http://www.birkenbeul.de/ 'tunen', vlt haben die Infos. Wir nehmen die Standard Siemens Maschinen und lassen die bei denen umbauen.

Frag mal,

Gruß


----------



## Stromer (5 Mai 2007)

Ich kann hier auch nur empfehlen dass man ein Lüfterrad anfertigen lässt.
Mit Dreh, Schweis, Zuricht- und Auswuchtarbeit schätze ich für so ein Rad rund einen Arbeitstag.
Bedenkt man dass schon 2-3 Reparaturen alein die Arbeitszeit für eine Lüfterradanfertigung übersteigen, denke ich dass sich das rentiert.

Lasst dann das Rädchen gleich aus V4A anfertigen, dann dürfte wohl Ruhe sein.


----------

